# Anybody Else Going to Spooky Empire Ultimate Horror Weekend?



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't believe it's right down the street and I have to miss it again this year. But let's face it, when the freelance revenues dry up and it comes down to food for me and the cat or Spooky Empire, guess which one gets the axe?


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Cats are self-sustaining. Just leave it outside and it'll fill up on lizards down here. Take all that Purina money and use it for your ticket.


----------

